# Seeking Girl boaters in NOCO



## welchkat (Feb 25, 2009)

i'm looking to find some fellow ladies to do some paddling with. I've got my roll, and am looking for some III III+ or less rapids. I currently live in the loveland, fort collins area. I don't mind driving.

Katie 207-266-7406


----------



## GAgirlgoneCO (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Katie,

I'd be down to do some paddling this season. I'll be in town until the end of June & boating is on the agenda daily. I've been out on a few early season runs and it's been really good so far. It'll be exciting having another fellow lady boater!

Liz
(Black Jackson Fun @ sessions/polo)


----------



## Becky J (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Katie!

I'll be on the Poudre all summer, I'd be happy to paddle with you. I think it would be a lot of fun having a girls day on the river. Liz we better get to paddle as well!

Poudre River Kayak and Canoe is planning on putting together a Women's Clinic this summer, I'm sure there will be a post on it when the time comes. You should check it out. 

Becky 301-873-3132


----------



## elysia (May 3, 2009)

Hi Katie (and others), 

I live in Ft. Collins and would like to paddle as much as possible this summer. Schedule is flexible after the first week in May. New to the area so don't know many of the runs but have been paddling and teaching paddling for a while. Comfortable reading & running moderate runs. 

Elysia 
970-568-6934
[email protected]



welchkat said:


> i'm looking to find some fellow ladies to do some paddling with. I've got my roll, and am looking for some III III+ or less rapids. I currently live in the loveland, fort collins area. I don't mind driving.
> 
> Katie 207-266-7406


----------



## whitewaterwheat (May 14, 2008)

Hi Katie and all,
I live in Fort Collins and I'd love to have some gals to paddle with. I'm on the Poudre all the time, so give me a call if you want to go.

Ellie

(719) 337-1419


----------



## Riverbug (May 3, 2007)

*Golden on Thurs??*

Hey Ladies! 
I too am looking for someone to paddle with and I just want to say that I am a mom and know how hard it is to get out on the river with a little one at home...Perhaps us moms can help each other out...

Anyone want to get together this Thurs and paddle the Golden playpark?? Day or evening works for me...


----------



## Strider (Mar 12, 2004)

If you gals ever get to the Ark, drop me an email and I'll meet you there. Currently in Durango and plan on going to BV soon.
Kim
(970) 764-0314


----------



## bbea21 (Jul 15, 2008)

I live in Boulder but I love the Poudre and come up there a lot. I am a class III to III+ boater, but I am happy on easier stuff, too. Any time on the river is usually a good time. Let me know when you guys are going out!
Barb 
303 868 0274


----------



## yakmom (May 31, 2006)

Hey girls! I am down to paddle too. I just need a little notice as I have two little ones at home. I REALLY need to get on the river this summer, I'm in Fort Fun. See y'all on the river!

Lindsey


----------



## whitewaterwheat (May 14, 2008)

*Bridges Thursday afternoon?*

Hey girls,
So, I am finally done with finals on Thursday morning and want to paddle! I thought it'd be fun to try and get this gal group together on the Poudre. Anyone interested in bridges on Thursday afternoon?


----------



## nightingale (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm up to go out anytime, mostly kayaking, but also raft too. I'm a class 2-2+ kayaker, and class 4 rafter. Anytime! I have days off during the week as well as weekend.

Sue
303-818-5515


----------



## hurley (May 21, 2009)

Will be in Western CO and Aspen (Jackson Hole, too) this June/July/August and would like to raft and kayak while there. All classes are suitable! Keep me posted 
Christine: [email protected] or 215 704 3516


----------

